# Best snorkel kit



## Roger Dixon (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a 2016 Rzr S 900. I need advice on the best snorkel kit. I like the look of the Highlifter and have read good reviews on them. Also, I do not want to install the kit myself. Looking for someone in the Charlotte, NC area that could do reliable installation. I actually live about an hour north of Charlotte in Hiddenite. But I would travel and hour or so in any direction to find a reliable installer.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why spend the money on a kit when you can do it yourself for much cheaper with just a trip to lowes or home depot?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah most do it themselves but..if you want a custom look, look to "Snorkel Tour ATV" for kits. These have become very popular.


----------

